# What to do when event turns anti-masonic



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 15, 2013)

I would like to know what you personally recommend a person in each degree EA, FC and MM do in a situation like this:

You are at some church or any other function and somewhere in the speech / sermon the speaker / preacher starts to talk about the "evils" of freemasonry. Some of your friends at the event  know you are a mason - what do you do? 




Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 15, 2013)

P.S. My initiation is tomorrow (Sat 17th) I am sure my lodge will give me some guidelines on this, but it would be great to get your guys input too. 

It can be any event, church cell, family gathering etc. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Angler (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't do anything.  Your part is to maintain practice of your Masonic principles. You can't open the minds of those who are determined to be fools.


----------



## monstamaine (Aug 15, 2013)

As a mason period...u should always practice caution. Therefore if there were to be such occasion i personally would simply allow the event to continue allowing all persons to do/say what they please. Its direct opinion if the speaker hasnt traveled the roads we travel..leaving nothing to defend or confirm.....u seem to be comfortable with masonry...they dont seem to be as comfortable, not your problem.

Sent from my EVO using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## bezobrazan (Aug 15, 2013)

I wouldn't let it concern or bother me. I deal with a lot of anti-masonic people and I just let them babble on. As someone already stated, they don't walk the same road we do. It takes courage and an open to be a mason. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for the answers, I can see why it's best to do exactly that  


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 15, 2013)

Good advice brethren.  You are well schooled and well traveled masons.  Needless to say, I am much prouder to be associated with you than with those who slander masonry, or any group, without knowing the facts.  I do caution that we all remember this.  Don't be caught among those who criticize without knowledge.  Or, for that matter, criticize at all.


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 16, 2013)

Why would you not discuss why they feel/think that way? I'll admit I am very new to all of this, however I do not like to walk away from a learning opportunity. If a person dislikes my chosen path and is vocal about it, why would I not engage them in civil discussion? Clearly one could not do that if it were a preacher giving a sermon, but you certainly could at a more casual social function. I don't mean that I would push my ideals on them, but that I would question why they felt that way, and why they felt so strongly about it as to be vocal. It would give me the chance to learn more about the person, their thoughts & ideas, and it would give them food for thought which could lead them to re-evaluate their conclusions over time. I've been in this situation with other aspects of my life, and have had a lot of luck with this approach.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 16, 2013)

The one thing I realized through this discussion is that masonry is not so religion or diet or something where you can "loose a soul" or "cause someone health problems" if you do not share the truth. Maybe that's exactly why it's a 2B1ASK1 thing and not some recruit-life-mission. What I'm trying to say is, maybe it's not a masons "job" to convince people - that's just my opinion on my own question so far 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## coachn (Aug 16, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> I would like to know what you personally recommend a person in each degree EA, FC and MM do in a situation like this:
> 
> You are at some church or any other function and somewhere in the speech / sermon the speaker / preacher starts to talk about the "evils" of freemasonry. Some of your friends at the event  know you are a mason - what do you do?
> 
> Freemason Connect HD


I'd kindly and gently get up and leave.  I have better things to do than to be wasting my time with naÃ¯ve, ignore-ant and attacking spirits, especially if they are supposed spiritual leaders.   

Furthermore, I shan't have my relationships with others hold me hostage to a hostile environment.  It is contrary to my Foundation as a man and Mason.

F&S,

Coach N


----------



## jvarnell (Aug 16, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> I would like to know what you personally recommend a person in each degree EA, FC and MM do in a situation like this:
> 
> You are at some church or any other function and somewhere in the speech / sermon the speaker / preacher starts to talk about the "evils" of freemasonry. Some of your friends at the event know you are a mason - what do you do?
> Freemason Connect HD



I personally go to the speaker / pastor / teacher that gave lession and inform them I am a Mason and that I was disappointed in the miss-information they were teaching.  I then go through one thing at a time and help them understand why it is wrong.  Most of the time they understand how they were wrong.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 16, 2013)

The Charge of the Entered Apprentice covers this. It is fine to engage in a healthy discussion, but in the scenario given, it's likely that nothing you say will change the mind of the speaker.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 16, 2013)

trysquare said:


> The Charge of the Entered Apprentice covers this. It is fine to engage in a healthy discussion, but in the scenario given, it's likely that nothing you say will change the mind of the speaker.


this.

My only concern is family quarrels.

You can walk away from ignorant strangers but close friends and family is a different story. The best I can suggest for friends and family with questions is masonicinfo.com.

Ask them to read it and then pick up the conversation at a later date.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 16, 2013)

Sing a paraphrase of an old song and march as you sing.

These boots are made for walking, and my wallet too.  Right now my boots and wallet walk away from you.  Come on boots, start walking.

These folks preach against orders that teach morality and that says all I need to know about them.


----------



## JTM (Aug 16, 2013)

In that situation, you cannot fix ignorance.  Know that if a congregation is sufficiently large enough (more than 50), there are other brothers there, especially in older congregations. 

Walk the other way.  You cannot fix ignorance.  They will, in their own time, learn we are not a threat to them or their religion... or they won't.  Either way, it's not your concern at that time.  

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 17, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> I would like to know what you personally recommend a person in each degree EA, FC and MM do in a situation like this:
> 
> You are at some church or any other function and somewhere in the speech / sermon the speaker / preacher starts to talk about the "evils" of freemasonry. Some of your friends at the event  know you are a mason - what do you do?
> 
> ...



I have on occasion had people address fears of Masonry to me while we were doing District Child ID events.

 My first question to them is: Have you ever heard of Shriner's Hospitals? Most every time the answer is.yes.

Then I ask them if they think those facilities are evil or good? Without exception, they respond they do great things for kids.
I then inform them that they are Masonic Hospitals funded by Masons / Shriners. Most don't know they are Masonic.

I will ask them if they know any Shriners personally? Usually the answer is yes, their  relative, neighbor, or friend is one. 

I then follow up with what kind of person are they? Their overwhelming response has always been very positive as well; saying how they notice how much they do to raise money for the Hospitals, and of course those big men in those little cars with the funny hats at parades. Generally they associate these Brothers as good people doing a lot for the Hospitals and the communities.

With that being done, I then inform them that in order to be a Shriner, those men must first become Masons, and that ALL Shriners are Masons! At this point I see the walls come down and their attitudes usually change for the positive.

This has done two major things for these people, and Masonry.

1). They now realize Masonry is associated with a specific thing they can relate to in a positive manor (REAL WORLD, NOT INTERNET).

2). I have just educated them ( in a non argumentative, non threatening manor) that they might not want to make uneducated assumptions about Masons without knowing a few facts. 

I am very careful not to get into a debate scenario with them, I just give them something positive to think about. While sharing some knowledge with them that is non- offensive to their prejudices of Masonry.

Not to mention why and who we do the Child ID Events for; to help them protect their children with the ID DVD and more educational material in the flyers/forms they can look over about the Masonic Child ID Program and how to protect the most precious thing in their lives, the children.

By the end of the exchange  we've turned their frowns upside - down, and they will thank us for what we are doing for them and the kids. 

We have even had some of the men ( fathers ) ask us how they can join the Masons, at which point we will direct them to the closest Lodge, with all the contact information and if they want we will even call the Worshipful Master  to start the process. Some have followed through and become Brother Masons.

Before they leave I suggest they check out the website famousmasons.com to see how many great men have been Masons and the positive effect they had on mankind in general.

We can't be afraid to educate those who are ignorant, but we need to be careful not to antagonize them while doing it. You sew the seeds, and with some watering and TLC  the plant will begin to grow, but alas, if we don't sew the seeds, we will never get the fields to grow and blossom.

Knowledge,  when shared with the ignorant can sometimes 
Help them to find a path to the "Light" switch. 

The same process works with personal friends and family, especially family. I was able to use the facts about my grandfather, and great uncles all being Masons and Shriners.   You will find most people know someone or someone's dad that is a Shriner or Mason.

I hope this helps you Brother.

Yours, in His service.

God Bless


----------



## Pscyclepath (Aug 17, 2013)

Alternative 1:  Silence and Circumspection.  If confronted, I'll ask the classic question, "Are you a Msaon?"   If the answer is "No",  then my reply is, "Then how do you know?";-)


----------



## JJones (Aug 17, 2013)

I quietly leave when it's appropriate and don't return.

I'm reminded of a quote I read elsewhere "Arguing with a fool only proves that there are two."


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 17, 2013)

I must to agree with Coachn on this one.  But further, as he would gladly tell you, we are instructed to let it pass by much wiser men than myself.  What we don't want to happen is for such a conversation to get out of control.  Remember, it takes TWO level heads to hold a sensible conversation.  At least I've picked up on that much.  Too often, two level heads are hard to find when it comes to discussing religion, politics, or "mysterious" organizations.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 17, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Sing a paraphrase of an old song and march as you sing.
> 
> These boots are made for walking, and my wallet too.  Right now my boots and wallet walk away from you.  Come on boots, start walking.
> 
> These folks preach against orders that teach morality and that says all I need to know about them.



WOW!  Looks AND a great voice!  WOW!


----------



## Sapper6978 (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky to haven't run into that. Just about everyone I've met asked me if I was a Mason, because I wear my ring everywhere. They are the ones that tell me all the good things they know that masons and Shriners have done. 

Plus they usually know a brother and speak good things of him. 

But even before I became a mason, my thought was that everyone has an opinion but I don't have to be in that environment. So I detach myself from it and move on. 

That speaker should be telling the gospel and not his/her opinion. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Aug 22, 2013)

If I am in (my) church, I stand, make eye contact with the speaker, turn and leave, for good. Anyone who is so ignorant and fearful as to denounce something they clearly do not understand is not qualified to be my "spiritual leader".


----------



## SteveR (Aug 28, 2013)

Had this exact scenario happen at my wife's church about a year ago.

I happened to go that day to support my wife, and the man preaching (not the regular pastor) decided to take a 10 minute anti-Masonic, anti-Scottish Rite rant. Of course, all his babbling was from complete misinformation he'd read on the internet. I was the only Mason in the room, and everyone knew it. I did nothing except smile at his ignorance and keep calm. Immediately people came to me after it was over and began apologizing and asking me what I thought. I gave a simple statement. "Judge me by my actions, and those of my brethren, if you want to see the truth." 

That man was never invited back to preach, though he'd been there many times before. I don't know if my tolerance that day caused the termination of his ability to preach there, but I'm sure it didn't hurt.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 28, 2013)

My first inclination in almost every instance where someone is having a go - banking on the assumption that noone will say anything to the contrary or stand up to them is to confront them.  It is so difficult to let things go, because truth be told I enjoy confrontation, in that moment.  It just is what it is.  

But it isn't a strength.  It might have been as a kid, teenager, or even in the service.  But among men, strength is mastering yourself.  It is something I work really hard, and don't always succeed at.

I almost always regret allowing myself the privilege of cutting loose, no matter the topic.  Pretty well immediately too.  

The EA charge is full of wisdom.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 28, 2013)

Lowcarbjc said:


> I would like to know what you personally recommend a person in each degree EA, FC and MM do in a situation like this:
> 
> You are at some church or any other function and somewhere in the speech / sermon the speaker / preacher starts to talk about the "evils" of freemasonry. Some of your friends at the event  know you are a mason - what do you do?
> 
> ...



Not sure about where you are from but here in Texas the EA charge goes over that and we are to remain quite and cordial, as masons we are taught and we try to put our zeal to more positive uses.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 29, 2013)

dalinkou said:


> Brother,
> 
> I have the exact same tendency.  If someone really wants to go a couple of rounds with me, then so be it.  That especially applies when someone is showing a profound ignorance when they present an argument.  But I work really hard to circumscribe my mouth, mostly because my words can create fallout with others.  Maybe we should work together in the days to come to overcome those tendencies.  Either that or just join forces......:w00t:
> 
> Daryl



Oh I think both, my Brother.

I think you do really, really well - you come off as most patient and dignified in my opinion.  

But a man with as many skydives as you have under your belt?  Haha, I'll just say I've been enough to know what it means about you 

:51:


----------

